# What is the proper adhesive to glue foam to foam?



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Greetings to everybody. I have a question about foam and I want to make sure I get it right. When gluing foam I was instructed to use Liquid Nails for Projects. And, the instructions on the tube states recommended for plywood and foamboard, but not recommended for plastic or foam to foam. So, I get I can glue foam to plywood but not foam to foam, so is there another adhesive that is foam and plastic friendly. I plan on gluing the plastic bachmann E-Z track to the foam and I need some good advice to get this right. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

We talked about this a little bit back. I've decided I like Elmers glue the best just because it is cheap. I just use long sewing pins to hold things until the glue dries. 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6359&highlight=GLUE+FOAM


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Liquid nails and loctite (PL300) both make adhesive for foam.
Using liquid nails for projects will just melt the foam.
To attach the track use Latex Caulking that way it's easy to remove with no damage when you need to.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Hey armymedic80, I see you found us OK. Glad to see you here bud! Pretty quick help here huh? Looks like you already got some answers. Good deal!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

armymedic80,
If NIMT says "it might rain", then bring your umbrella!
He dishes out good advice :thumbsup: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely, concretepumper this site is terrific. Thanks for telling me about it. And thanks to everybody else for all the helpful advice.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*glue*

This the best train site that I've found!!! Alot of great help! Thanks guys!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Alene's craft glue - You can buy huge bottles at Walmart for cheap. I just put something heavy on top (Iron, books, etc) to keep them sandwiched while drying.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Keep all the tips and suggestions pouring in, I am reading them all at least twice. Thank you, everybody.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's another tip ...

Use a few dabs of hot glue between sheets of foam (in addition to your main adhesive) to provide a quick-bond grab that will hold the sheets tightly together while the main adhesive dries. Work quickly, though, while the hot glue is still fully pliable.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've taken to using hot glue for securing wiring inside engine shells, much easier than trying to keep the wires there for RTV or the like to set.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I want to throw in that Gunrunnerjohn is in O gauge, if you are in HO or N DO NOT USE HOT GLUE on your engine body's they will melt!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been having great success gluing stuff to foam using a product I found at Michael's crafts. It's called "Hold the Foam!" It comes in a 2 oz tube and was pretty cheap. This stuff is glue for styrofoam and features instant grab, it's repositionable, and cleans up with water. It will easily and quickly glue foam to foam + wood, cardboard, and plastic. All of my buildings are tacked down with this stuff.
I would highly recommend "Hold the Foam!" :thumbsup:
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... good point, I guess the HO shells are a little thinner.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

raleets said:


> I've been having great success gluing stuff to foam using a product I found at Michael's crafts. It's called "Hold the Foam!" It comes in a 2 oz tube and was pretty cheap. This stuff is glue for styrofoam and features instant grab, it's repositionable, and cleans up with water. It will easily and quickly glue foam to foam + wood, cardboard, and plastic. All of my buildings are tacked down with this stuff.
> I would highly recommend "Hold the Foam!" :thumbsup:
> Have fun,
> Bob


Hi. Is Michael's crafts a chain of stores? Thanks.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> Hi. Is Michael's crafts a chain of stores? Thanks.


Yea Michaels is a big chain Craft supply here is California I know. I don't know what other states.
How about gorilla glue for the foam? I have used it for track before.
Pretty permanent though If you think you might wanna rip something out!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, Michael's is a national chain. Should be found in most decent sized cities.
As far as Gorilla glue.......well, I've used just about everything "Gorilla" markets, including their tape. If you want PERMANENT then use Gorilla stuff :thumbsup:, but if you have any plans to someday change your mind then Gorilla is not a good choice. As an example, that black tape NASCAR teams use for a quick fix on torn up bumpers and fenders???? Yep, it's Gorilla tape! If it can hold a car together going 200+ mph then you know it's great stuff :laugh:
Get yourself some "Hold the Foam!" and you won't be sorry.
Bob


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I located 1 Michael's store in my area that carries this styrofoam glue but they are all out of them. Ha ha ah ah ha. I have to wait 2-3 weeks for this product to get re-stocked. There must be alot train enthusiasts and other various hobbyists that use this product all the time. But, I just did a google search on "hold the foam" and good ole Wal-mart carries it too. I suspected that they do, because they got a section for arts and crafts.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

i used LOW TEMP hot glue all over my layout including foam and locomotives - works fine - just have parts you are gluing ready to go - cools/dries quick.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Low temp hot glue? You have a special hot glue gun for that?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

yes - $1.97 at wal-mart. LOW TEMPERATURE hot glue gun. it is small -they come in blue and pink - in the kids arts section. I think if you take $5 you can get the mini glue gun and mini glue sticks.

Just remember it dries/cools really quick - be ready!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll have to check that out. I've been able to use the one I have for what I do, but that might be an attractive option for working inside a thinner plastic shell.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Iv'e got a dual-temp glue gun that I use with some of my installs or acrylic work. Haven't used the low temp, but the high temp is great.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just finished installing all the LED lights into my MTH Genesis shell, my regular hot glue gun did fine, and I didn't melt anything I didn't intend to.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everybody and thanks for all the USEFUL tips. It is greatly appreciated. Who says the internet is not a friendly environment. I happen to have a Michael's Arts and Crafts store right next to a Home Depot in my area. I got a standing order for the "Hold the Foam" since it was out. It must be very popular. So what I decided to use for my benchwork is the Loctite PL-300 to glue the foam to the plywood and the foam to the foam. Then I am going to use the Hold the Foam to glue the plastic track to the Foam. I wish that the product came in 10 ounce tubes. BTW, Michael's has a sale on ALL frames at 40% off. I bought a huge, opening, collectibles display frame marked down from $49.99 to $29.99. So if you need frames, check them out.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> thanks for all the useless tips.


I really hope you ment *useful *tips!  Or some of us are going to have hurt feelings and we'll just pack up our trains and go home!:laugh:


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I really hope you ment *usefull *tips!  Or some of us are going to have hurt feelings and we'll just pack up our trains and go home!:laugh:


OMG, so sorry that was a very bad typo error. I meant USEFUL. Sorry everybody. I'm gonna correct it right now. Thanks NIMT for catching that before a lot of other people read that. They would probably ban me from posting any further here believing I was ungrateful.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh ... would be "useful", right?!?

The Spelling Police


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Ahhh ... would be "useful", right?!?
> 
> The Spelling Police


Ha ha ha. I am screwing up today like crazy. Yes, Useful. LOL.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No problem at all, Most of us are not that thin skinned around here!!!
Some get offended that we make jokes out of so many things, just like to keep it light hearted and fun!
And I'm sure I speak for all of us in saying glad we could help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Even with the tips you didn't ask for.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

What Sean meant to say was: "when cleaning your loco wheels with a Q-tip and rubbing alcohol, it's always best to use FULL tips" :laugh: :laugh:
Right, Sean? 
Bob


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's the elusive "Hold the Foam" adhesive I bought today from Michael's Arts and Crafts store. Next to it is the Loctite Pl-300 for foam to the wood. And, I called the Michael's product elusive cause the store had to order it for me since they were sold out. It didn't seem they were going to stock it unless a person really wanted it. Also added my benchwork with 2 4x8 1 inch foams on top.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting ... never heard of that before. I'd be curious to hear your opinion of how it works, as compared to the more conventional PL foam adhesive.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ & All,
I've used "Hold the Foam" on my entire layout to fasten down all the buildings, trees, etc., etc. :thumbsup:! It's easy to work with, and I would endorse it heartily.
I bought mine at Michael's but it's also available at Jo-Ann stores. Cheap too
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

